# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  Could this retic handle a small rabit without problems?

## retic720

Hi guys

Was curious if my retic could handle a small rabbit without problems. Sure enough, she gorged on the rabbit however, I was worried coz the lump left on her tummy was HUUUGE. 

My retic usually handles med. sized rats. The small rabbit I gave her is prolly a bit smaller than a weaned kitten (aka. able to consume solid food; can fit in my palm). 

This is her size circa Feb of 2010 (not so sure; imageshack's blocked at the office and I was only able to retrieve this url). 



When I get home, I'll try to post a pic of how my retic looks like. 

Thanks in advance for your help/advice.

----------


## llovelace

Oh yeah, no doubt.

----------

retic720 (09-06-2010)

----------


## retic720

i wanted to post the pix, but decided against it coz the "lump" is all smaller now; guess that means it just took a bit longer for her to digest the huge meal (4 days, compared to her usual 2 days). 

Any event, thanks for the views and feedback  :Wink:

----------


## Jadonh

You should only feed a snake, nothing bigger than the hat the fattest part of the snake in the mid section. Some snakes will regurgitate any thing that is to big. But i se no reason why your snake would have a ard time with a small rabbit, As you said it will just take a few more days to digest. God luck. I just moved my retic up to 40 lbs pigs, However feeding will be once every 3-4 months.

----------


## retic720

just a little update:

The rabbit's all digested now and she passed her stools a few weeks ago. Was initially worried coz I thought I did feed her a very big prey item but at the same time, I know retics are "thinner than usual" (compared to their burmese and african rock counterparts), hence the difficulty for me to determine if it's too big or not. 

At least I now know that my retic could handle a small rabbit but to err on the side of caution, i decided to stick to rats for now  :Very Happy:

----------


## JEWSKIN

:Smile:  always nice to know a retic is eating well lol very nice looking snake btw

----------

retic720 (09-17-2010)

----------


## Jadonh

Thats great to hear that always good to know they are eating.

----------

